# Crate Training - Toilet at Night



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

I know Fleur hasn't been home for very long, ok just over a day, but I'm a bit concerned with her crate training. I also know that Fleur is very young still, 8 weeks old but I want to nip this behavior in the butt.

She hates her crate. Hates. It. The only time she is happy is when she falls asleep on the couch/basket/floor and I move her in. If the door closes and she wakes up she cries, if the door is open she obviously just comes to find me. Her crying continues for about an hour until she falls asleep. Then when she wakes up again she repeats. This is a problem if she wakes up during the night. 

Ideally I'd like for her to stop, full stop, but I can wait out the barking/crying. I however am concerned that by ignoring the crying I will miss her 'sign' for needing to go to the toilet. She is a toy poodle so her bladder isn't very big, so I'm not really sure how best to handle the situation.

Do I just ignore all crying, do I let her out in a strictly business manner when she stops or what? :dontknow:

_Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!!_


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

This is one of the reasons I decided it was much easier simply to have mine on my bed at night - they were happy and slept well, so I slept well, and I woke up as soon as they started wriggling to go out. I think crate games (see Susan Garrett) are an excellent way of getting dogs to actually enjoy settling there, but I'm as uncomfortable with leaving a pup to cry as I am with leaving a human baby to cry.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Years ago, I saw my show toy poodle friend handle bedtime; she slept on her side with a little crate on the bed and her hand in the crate with the puppy. The puppy slept all night.

I've done this also and find that it works very well.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I like your picture of Fleur in an open soft-sided carrier. It looks very comfortable for her and easy to clean. Good crate idea! :act-up:


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

I wouldn't say I'm completely comfortable with letting her cry, but I would like to try and let her settle herself in a crate if it's possible. I will definitely have a look at Susan Garrett's resources. 



> she slept on her side with a little crate on the bed and her hand in the crate with the puppy.


I must admit I sort of tried this last night, with her crate on the ground. She woke up 4 times (that I heard) and I did this at some point. I could put it up at eye level and see how that goes.

Thanks, that soft side crate really is easy to clean  It also has a nice fleecy removable pad at the bottom. I currently am using her wire crate for inside, but I have the soft crate for car travel and when we go away.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

When I brought home my newest pup, my big dogs already had a spot on the bed and they might have attacked the baby so I had the puppy beside me in a POP-UP cat tent. She smelled me, the other dogs and I could unzip it and put my hand inside and say shoossh


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

*Update*

I've tried a few different methods now and have figured out where I went wrong. 

I realised every time Fleur barked and I took her outside to go to the toilet, she went. So I took a step back and reintroduced Fleur to her crate. Played some games, used some chicken  and I decided that I'd put her in my bathroom, crate open with some newspaper for her to use. 

She is so much happier.  Only a little whining when she wants to come out in the morning. Planning on leaving her in the bathroom for a little while, until she has a little more bladder control, before I try her again in my room.

Thank you for all of the fabulous advice specifically fjm, I'm planning on ordering some of Susan Garrett's resources!


----------

